# 30-30



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an old Glenfield/Marlin 30A 30-30 for sale. It's used but I don't know anything about the round count. I've had about 25 + plus years and never shot it and probably never will, so I don't see any reason to keep it around any longer. Asking $400. Located by Salt Lake City.

Wes


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

How about $375.00 OBO. It's in great condition.
Wes


----------

